# Problème config AirPort Extreme Mode étendre réseau...



## Djoul-Bnc (3 Juin 2013)

Hello,
Voilà ma situation.
J'ai de mon FAI une nouvelle box tout en un , avant j'avais un routeur wifi + une box séparée.
Avec cette nouvelle box dans mon salon, je n'ai quasi pas de wifi dans ma chambre et dans les wc :rateau:

J'ai un câble RJ 45 tiré par mes soin qui va du salon a une petite chambre (PS3).
Cette pièce étant plus ou moins centrale j'aimerais installer mon Airport Extreme 
dans cette pièce sur le rj45 et ainsi étendre mon réseau pour que le signal soit meilleur
dans ces pièces tout en ayant la box tv qui diffuse ce même réseau en wifi au salon cuisine.

J'ai donc branché mon AirPort Extreme en RJ45 dans la pièce centrale (d'ou le wifi du salon est encore bon) et l'ai configurée en mode étendre un réseau puis j'ai sélectionné mon réseau et introduit le mot de passe...

Mais impossible j'ai un message votre borne n'a pas réussi a se connecter au réseau quelle doit étendre et j'ai aussi souvent le message une erreur inatendue est survenu lors de la mise à jour de la config....

sinon si je met le mode creer un réseau c'est ok ... mais avec la box du salon qui diffuse déjà deux wifi (2,4 et 5ghz) (akj-home et akj-home 5ghz) si je crée un nouveau réseau depuis l'airport c'est un peu le bordel ...
Je dois bien pouvoir prolongé le réseau du salon non ???

merci pour vos aide futur =)
P.S j'ai fait un rapide croquis pour donner une idée de la chose...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2013)

Bonsoir,

"Étendre un réseau", dans le jargon Apple, ça veut dire utiliser la borne en répéteur wifi, c'est à dire sans utiliser de câble Ethernet.
(Possible seulement si le routeur wifi à répéter est Apple).

Dans ton cas, avec utilisation d'un câble Ethernet, il s'agit bien de "créer un réseau".

Pour éviter le "bordel", c'est à dire avoir un réseau de plus, la solution est très simple, ça s'appelle l'itinérance.

Donne au réseau de la borne AirPort :

- le même nom de réseau que la box du salon
- le même type de clé de sécurité : WPA2
- la même clé de sécurité
- UN CANAL DIFFÉRENT (donc 2 canaux FIXES, pas de canal automatique)

Ce sont les 4 conditions impératives pour un réseau d'itinérance.

La box et la borne AirPort sont vues comme un seul réseau.

L'appareil qui se connecte au réseau choisit automatiquement le point d'accès wifi qu'il reçoit le mieux.

Done.


----------



## Djoul-Bnc (4 Juin 2013)

Yes, merci pour l'info je n'avais effectivement pas pensé à ça..
C'est fait .. on verra ce que ca donne ... pas que ca fasse des coupures s'il decide de switcher...

thx !!!

Par contre j'avais lu a aucun endroit l'histoire que étendre le réseau ne marche qu'en appareil apple... pas glop ... en plus a aucun moment il me dit que l'erreur vient de là ....
et il detecte le réseau le cryptage etc ... juste qu'il veut pas ... :-/
Me sent un peu tromper quand même mais au moins une solution vivable existe...


----------



## Djoul-Bnc (10 Juin 2013)

Autre endroit autre question 

Donc si j'ai bien compris, pour pouvoir étendre le réseau il faut que le réseau vienne d'un AP apple.

J'ai un endroit qui se présente ainsi : une maison avec accès internet et un routeur 
wifi de mon FAI. Dans le jardin on a un cabanon pour le BBQ dans lequelle je capte
encore environ 2 barre sur 3 du wifi de la maison. Et j'aimerais prolonger le réseau
jusqu'au châlet de l'autre côté du jardin.

Si je branche un airport express et créer un réseau wifi sur celui-ci.
Puis que je met un AP express au BBQ puis un AP express au châlet je devrais pouvoir
utiliser la fonction étendre mon réseau ? du fait que le wifi est diffusé depuis l'AP express de la maison et qui est donc un réseau apple ?

Je précise que je n'ai pas moyen d'avoir de RJ45 au BBQ et au châlet .
Donc l'AP expresse devrais detecter le wifi et prolonger celui-ci.

Mon idée peut-elle fonctionner?
Voilà un petit dessin : (en rouge les AP express que je pense ajouter)





Par avance merci pour vos futur infos.

P.s: je pense que ça reviendrais moins cher et je n'aurais besoin que de deux composant si je le fais avec du non apple ... mais les marque de router pas cher que j'ai eu ne m'ont jamais satisfaite... alors que les airport marche bien en general quasi jamais eu besoin de redemarer...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2013)

Bonjour, 

oui ça peut marcher, mais il faudrait préciser les distances entre les bâtiments.

A partir du moment où tu installes dans la maison un point d'accès (PA) raccordé par Ethernet à la box, il est possible que ce point d'accès (Borne Airport ou non) couvre directement le chalet.

Et alors le point intermédiaire BBQ est inutile.

Il suffirait sans doute que le PA de la maison soit placé près d'une fenêtre (le câble Ethernet peut être long) ou même à l'extérieur (en façade, protégé de la pluie...).

Cette configuration serait beaucoup plus simple et performante qu'un chaînage de bornes Airport.


----------



## Djoul-Bnc (10 Juin 2013)

Hello, merci !
Alors en faite le truc c'est que c'est chez les grand-parents de ma miss et que je veux vraiment modifié un minimum.

Le réseau en l'état acutel on à environ 50% du signal au BBQ qui est environ a mi-distance entre le châlet et la maison.

Donc si j'arrive à négocié pour tirer un câble jusqu'à la bonne facade j'ai effectivement
peut-être une chance d'arriver direct au châlet...

Vais tester ça à la volée avec mon AP extreme ce WE... si ça suffit j'essaierai de négocié avec son grand papa.

Par contre j'ai lu que le AP extreme diffusait plus loin que le Express... est-ce toujours vrai en 2013 ?
Car ce serait con que je fasse le teste avec mon extreme et que ca marche et qu'après en achetant un express ça passe plus ...lol

Et dernière question , quelle est la distance moyenne de diffusion (sans obstacle bien sûre) pour un AP express et extreme ?

en tout cas merci


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2013)

Djoul-Bnc a dit:


> Par contre j'ai lu que le AP extreme diffusait plus loin que le Express... est-ce toujours vrai en 2013 ?


Ca, je ne sais pas.

La distance couverte, sans obstacle, je ne l'ai jamais testé avec une Express (je pourrais le faire ces jours-ci, si besoin), mais c'est à priori entre 50 et 100m.


----------



## Djoul-Bnc (10 Juin 2013)

J'ai fait une rapide recherche et effectivement l'extreme a une meilleure portée..

Pas besoin de t'encombrer à tester mais merci pour la proposition


----------

